# FINATICS AQUARIUM- PLECOS PLECOS and MORE PLECOS! NEW STOCK IN NOW!



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello again everyone... LOTS of plecos forsale! ALL are healthy and eating well! PLEASE call the store to make sure what you are looking for is available... some quantities are limited BUT we can get more from our supplier easily!  Thanks for your continued support at the store... MB

WHATS IN-STOCK!

1. common ancistrus plecos 1.5"-2" only $5.99 each or 6 for $30.00

2. common ancistrus plecos 3"+ only $14.99 each or 6 for $75.00

3. common ancistrus plecos 5"-6" only $24.99 each or 6 for $125.00

4. blue eyed ancistrus L144 1.5"-2" only $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

5. red marble (calico) ancistrus plecos 1.5"-2" only $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

6. longfin ancistrus plecos all sizes from 1.5" to 4" from $7.99 each and up!

7. striped rubber plecos L146 2.5" only $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

8. spotted rubber plecos L148 3" only $9.99 each or 6 for $50.00

9. gibbiceps plecos #L083 2"-2.5" only $7.99 each or 6 for $40.00

10. gibbiceps plecos #L083 11"-12" only $39.99 each

11. albino gibbiceps plecos 7"-8" only $39.99 each

12. common plecos 6"-12" from $9.99 each

13. L128 blue phantom plecos 2" only $29.99 each (WILD FISH!)

14. L200 green phantom plecos 2.5" only $39.99 each (WILD FISH!)

15. L204 flash plecos 3"+ only $39.99 each (WILD FISH!) 

16. L260 queen arabasque plecos 2"+ only $49.99 each (tank raised!) 

17. Leporacanthicus heterodon "golden vampire plecos" 5"+ $59.99 each

18. L240 vampire plecos 3"+ only $49.99 each (WILD FISH!)

19. L340 mega clown plecos 3"+ only $29.99 each (WILD FISH!)

20. L027 royal plecos 4"+ only $39.99 each (WILD FISH!)

21. Lo27a royal pleco 7"+ only $59.99 each (WILD FISH)

22. L066 king tiger plecos 3.5"+ only $59.99 each (WILD FISH!)

23. L168 butterfly plecos 3"+ only $29.99 each (WILD FISH!)

24. LDA31 mustard spot pleco 5"+ $49.99 each (WILD FISH!)

25. LDA31 mustard spot plecos 3" $29.99 each (WILD FISH!)

26. LDA07 pseudocanthicus leopardus 6" only $199.99 each (WILD FISH!)

27. LDA33 snoball plecos 3" only $29.99 each (WILD FISH!) ALL SOLD!

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
6200 DIXIE ROAD IN MISSISSAUGA
L5T 2E1
PHONE 905-565-1232
OPEN MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY 11AM TO 6PM
OPEN THURSDAY AND FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM
OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY 11AM TO 5PM
WE ACCEPT VISA/MASTERCARD/AMEX/DEBIT AND CASH
ALL PRICES ABOVE ARE SUBJECT TO SALES TAX!


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

How much for 3" and 4" Longfin Ancistrus, are they regular or albino?


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

they are closer to 4" in size and they are $29.99 each!


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

Are they albino or regular


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

can everyone please do me a favour and call the store for a faster response! I am on too many sites to reply quickly and I don't want to upset people for taking so long... phone calls are faster! thanks in advance!

@ BNP... I have 4" brown and 2"+ brown and albino... not sure of what quantities and prices but as I said above PLEASE PHONE the store! thanks.


----------

